# Noontootla Creek



## JasonF (Jun 30, 2017)

Took this one about a month ago while fishing.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice shot,,,,


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 30, 2017)

Great picture!


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 30, 2017)

turkeykirk said:


> Great picture!



I agree.
Looks like I see it. No harsh shadows.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jun 30, 2017)

Well Done !fo sure


----------



## GLS (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice photo which brings back a lot of memories.  The turn off the blacktop  at Grizzle's Store off Ga. 52 (if memory serves) from Dahlonega, up past Jones Creek.  Noontootla or Noontootely is where I taught myself to flyfish back in the late 1960's.  Back then there was a barefooted, DNR creel census checker stationed at the headwaters.  He wore denim overalls.  Often wondered about whatever happened to him.    It was great fishing for native browns and 'bows in those days.  I caught two keepers in those days--one on Panther Martin and one on a muddler minnow.  Haven't fished it in over 35 years.  Gil


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 1, 2017)

Sweet capture!  Hope you and the family are well.  Good to see you stopping by Jason.


----------



## JasonF (Jul 1, 2017)

GLS said:


> Nice photo which brings back a lot of memories.  The turn off the blacktop  at Grizzle's Store off Ga. 52 (if memory serves) from Dahlonega, up past Jones Creek.  Noontootla or Noontootely is where I taught myself to flyfish back in the late 1960's.  Back then there was a barefooted, DNR creel census checker stationed at the headwaters.  He wore denim overalls.  Often wondered about whatever happened to him.    It was great fishing for native browns and 'bows in those days.  I caught two keepers in those days--one on Panther Martin and one on a muddler minnow.  Haven't fished it in over 35 years.  Gil



This creek is off of F.S. 58 near Suches, Ga.  It's a nice little stream with wild trout.  Not much for size but the wild fish and scenery are beautiful.


----------



## JasonF (Jul 1, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Sweet capture!  Hope you and the family are well.  Good to see you stopping by Jason.




Thank you, Sir!  Nice to get out an shoot again...it's been a while.


----------



## GLS (Jul 2, 2017)

Jason, Suches is on the downstream end.  Coming out of Dahlonega, Ga. 52 was the route I came in, and went up the mountains into the upstream end.  The old DNR directions gave Grizzle's Store as the landmark to turn off on.  Some great memories there.  Due to its no kill other except 16" or better size restrictions, it held a lot of fish.    The most memorable fish I caught I first saw opening day and several trips thereafter.  She held in a small broken water pool, no bigger than a pick-up truck and her safety zone was under a rock ledge on the left side of the creek.  Just before dark, I stood near the big rock, quartered downstream a dry Muddler on a short cast to the tail out.  I saw movement, recast when it drifted past, and she took.  I mounted the fish, 16+"  which was lost in a house fire.  This was over 45  years ago. Gil


----------



## natureman (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice photo.  I know that place well.  Lots of photo opportunities there.


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 6, 2017)

Beautiful picture, thats a wall hanger


----------



## rip18 (Jul 18, 2017)

Sweet!  Looks much cooler than way down here!


----------

